# Problem mit InstallShield Wizard!!!



## Hunter1990 (31. Dezember 2005)

Hi Leute! 

Ich hab ein Problem mit der Deinstallierung von einigen Programmen, zb. der Call of Duty 2 Demo und SWAT 4!!! Bei beiden Anwendungen wird das Setup zum Deinstallationsprogramm "InstallShield Wizard" bis zur Hälfte geladen, dann bricht es kommentarlos ab. Ich kann mir nicht erklären woran das liegen kann, ich hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit der Deinstallation diverser Programme. Außerdem funktioniert die Entfernung von anderen Programmen ohne InstallShield Wizard problemlos...

mfg Hunter1990


----------



## Solon25 (1. Januar 2006)

Welche Version hat denn Dein Windows Installer? Aktuell ist es 3.0, gibt es unter den Empfohlenen Updates bei Microsoft.


----------



## Hunter1990 (3. Januar 2006)

Solon25 am 01.01.2006 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Version hat denn Dein Windows Installer? Aktuell ist es 3.0, gibt es unter den Empfohlenen Updates bei Microsoft.



Hmm, also eigentlich hab ich über windows-update sowieso immer die wichtigsten updates.... oder muss ich das manuell runterladen???


----------



## MartianBuddy (3. Januar 2006)

Hunter1990 am 03.01.2006 01:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, also eigentlich hab ich über windows-update sowieso immer die wichtigsten updates.... oder muss ich das manuell runterladen???


IMHO, ja, das musst Du!

Für den Download wird zuerst eine Echtheitsüberprüfung des installierten Xp's vorgenommen.

Die neuste Version des Windows Installers -

Windows Installer 3.1 Redistributable (v2) - Deutsch

kannst Du Dir hier herunterladen.


----------



## Hunter1990 (3. Januar 2006)

MartianBuddy am 03.01.2006 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hunter1990 am 03.01.2006 01:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, also habs jetzt runtergeladen und installiert, geholfen hats nichts...
Was soll das ganze denn überhaupt bewirken???


----------



## MartianBuddy (4. Januar 2006)

Hunter1990 am 03.01.2006 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, also habs jetzt runtergeladen und installiert, geholfen hats nichts...
> Was soll das ganze denn überhaupt bewirken???


Siehe dazu:

Neue Funktionen in Windows Installer 3.1

• Neue Eigenschaft "UpdateTargetRTMProperty": Patchdateien können jetzt sowohl auf die Baseline der Originalversion als auch auf die Baseline des aktuellsten Service Packs zielen, das auf dem System installiert ist. 
• Neue API "MsiSetExternalUIRecord": Pakete, die externe Benutzeroberflächen verwenden, können Nachrichten jetzt statt in Form von Zeichenfolgen als Datensätze empfangen.  
• Neue x64- und Msix64-Eigenschaften: Pakete können jetzt die Eigenschaften x64 und Msix64 verwenden, um darauf hinzuweisen, dass sie auf x64-Prozessoren basierende Betriebssysteme unterstützen.  
• Neue API "MsiNotifySidChange": Sie können diese API verwenden, um die Windows Installer-Konfiguration zu aktualisieren, wenn sich die Sicherheits-ID (SID) eines Benutzers ändert.  
• Flyweight-Patching ist jetzt als Option aktivierbar: Mit Windows Installer 3.0 wurde eine neue Funktionalität mit der Bezeichnung "Flyweight patching" eingeführt. Diese Funktionalität war standardmäßig für alle Patches aktiviert. In Windows Installer 3.1 ist diese Funktionalität jetzt deaktiviert, sofern Sie sie nicht explizit aktivieren, indem Sie die Eigenschaft OptimizedInstallMode in der Tabelle MsiPatchMetaData festlegen.

In Windows Installer 3.1 behobene Probleme

• Windows Installer protokolliert Nullzeichen ("[~]") jetzt korrekt, wenn sie in einer Registrierungswertmarkierung oder in einer Dienstabhängigkeit verwendet werden.  
• Die Funktion MsiGetFileHash funktioniert jetzt auch für sehr umfangreiche Dateien ohne Versionsangabe korrekt. Diese Dateien können bis zu ca. 2 GB groß sein. 
• Die Eigenschaft MediaSrcProp eines Patches wird jetzt auf den Speicherort gesetzt, von dem aus er ursprünglich gestartet wird, wenn Sie den Patch installieren. Die Eigenschaft MediaSrcProp wird für nachfolgende Transaktionen auf den zwischengespeicherten Patch-Speicherort gesetzt.  
• Die Statusleiste funktioniert jetzt auch dann einwandfrei, wenn das Paket Dateien mit einem Gesamtumfang von mehr als 2 GB installiert.  
• Auch ein Patching isolierter Komponenten funktioniert jetzt. 
• Zielinformationen für eine benutzerderfinierte Aktion werden nicht mehr protokolliert, wenn die benutzerderfinierte Aktion fehlschlägt und darauf konfiguriert ist, das Ziel auszublenden.  
• Fehler 1642 (ERROR_PATCH_TARGET_NOT_FOUND) wird auch dann ausgegeben, wenn lediglich ein nicht anwendbarer Windows Installer 2.0-Patch angewendet wird.  
• Die Anwendung eines umfassenden Windows Installer 2.0-Patches, der Begleitdateien enthält, erfordert nicht mehr den Zugriff auf das Quellmedium.  
• Windows Installer 3.1 handhabt jetzt auch ein Szenario korrekt, in dem ein bereits veraltetes oder durch ein anderes ersetztes Updatepaket vorhanden ist.  
• Windows Installer 3.1 unterstützt jetzt die Anwendung von Patches für Pakete, die sehr viele Dateien beinhalten. (Die Spalte "Sequence" der Tabelle "File" enthält Werte größer als 32.767.) 
• Windows Installer 3.1 sendet jetzt für alle Aktionen Meldungen des Typs "INSTALLSTART_ACTIONSTART".  
• Wenn Sie in Windows Installer 3.0 und früheren Versionen mehrere große Upgradepatches angewendet haben, sind nachfolgende Installationen zuweilen fehlgeschlagen. Dieses Problem ist jetzt behoben.  
• Der Patch-Sequenzer weist bei einem administrativen Speicherabbild-Patching jetzt nicht mehr inkorrekterweise einen gültigen Patch zurück.  
• Windows Installer 3.1 überspringt jetzt nicht mehr fälschlicherweise benutzerdefinierte Skriptaktionen, die als asynchron gekennzeichnet sind.  

In Windows Installer 3.1 (V2) behobenes Problem

• Windows Installer schlägt nicht mehr ohne Warnung bei dem Versuch fehl, eine Datei zu aktualisieren, die durch den Windows-Dateischutz geschützt ist.

Ist also durchwegs als wichtiges Update zu betrachten!

Warum die De-installationsroutine bei Dir manchmal 'aus dem Ruder' läuft, ist wahrscheinlich ziemlich schwierig zu eruieren.

Event. ist ein Installationspacket beschädigt.

Bei Spielen können manchmal später installierte Patches / Updates dazu führen, da die meisten ohne De-installationsroutine über das Original 'geschmiert' werden.

Auch wenn sich dabei das Spiel ordnungsgemäss von der Festplatte entfernen lässt, bleiben deren Installationspakete zurück.

Vielleicht gibt Dir die "Ereignissanzeige" darüber Auskunft, was bei der de-installation nicht geklappt hat...

Edit:

Wenn in der "Ereignissanzeige" eine Fehlernummer aufgeführt wird, oder der Installer eine selbige ausspuckt, dann kannst Du mal hier nachschauen.


----------



## Hunter1990 (5. Januar 2006)

Hmm, das Problem ist nur das das Setup OHNE jede Fehlermeldung einfach abbricht.... Ich kann mir das einfach nicht erklären, und schon gar nicht bei einer Demo wie Call of Duty 2, bei der ich NICHTS verändert habe....

Ist es Ratsam die ganze datei einfach mit einem Programm wie TuneUp Shredder zu löschen???


----------



## MartianBuddy (6. Januar 2006)

Ob mit "TuneUp Shredder" das löschen der 'Troublemaker' möglich ist, weiss ich nicht.

Ich weiss nicht, wie Du beim de-installieren vorgegangen bist. Aber wenn ein Eintrag unter "Software" vorhanden ist, ist dieser der De-installtionsroutine unter "Programme" vorzuziehen.

Wenn gar nichts mehr geht, musst Du die Software von Hand entfernen:

 - Auf der Festplatte alle Dateien suchen und löschen. Dein Benutzerprofil dabei nicht vergessen, auch nicht die Temp-Ordner!

 - Die Registry nach der *Spielbezeichnung und Hersteller* durchsuchen und alle gefundenen Einträge löschen.
Dabei kann ein Tool wie z.B. "RegSeeker" , hier zu finden, hilfreich sein.
Das findet auch Hinweise auf die gelöschten Dateien, die nicht offensichtlich der entfernten Software zugeordnet sind.


----------



## Hunter1990 (6. Januar 2006)

Hmm, jetzt hat sich seit dem Update doch was verändert! Wenn ich jetzt unter Systemsteuerung -> Software versuche die COD 2 Demo zu deinstallieren, dann erscheint zuerst folgende Fehlermeldung:

WIN_ERROR

Error during initialization:
Couldn't load default.cfg. Make sure Call of Duty is run from the correct folder.

Und dann erscheint der Fehlerbericht in der COD Console:


oD2 Demo build win-x86 Sep 21 2005
----- FS_Startup -----
Current language: english
Current search path:
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User/main
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User/raw
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User/raw_shared
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User/discdata
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User/devraw
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User/devraw_shared
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User/devdiscdata

File Handles:
----------------------
0 files in iwd files
ERROR: No languages available because no localized assets were found
Error during initialization:
Couldn't load default.cfg.  Make sure Call of Duty is run from the correct folder.

Was soll das???


----------



## MartianBuddy (6. Januar 2006)

Was soll das??? [/quote]
Im Prinzip ganz einfach -

Zitat:

Couldn't load default.cfg. Make sure Call of Duty is run from the correct folder.
oder auf deutsch
"default.cfg" konnte nicht geladen werden. Vergewissern Sie sich, dass Call of Duty im richtigen Ordner ausgeführt wird.

Die De-installroutine kann die angegebene Datei nicht öffnen.

- Weil sie beschädigt ist.

- Weil sie nicht (mehr) vorhanden ist.

- Weil sie verschoben wurde.

Ich würde mal versuchen, die Demo nochmals zu installieren. Wenn das hinhaut, diese anschliessend wieder de-installieren.

Sonst musst Du mal in der Registry die Dateipfade nachschauen und diese nachher auf der Festplatte kontrollieren.


----------



## Hunter1990 (9. Januar 2006)

Aber ich verstehe das nicht, die Demo ist an ihrem ursprünglichen Platz, ich kann sie ja auch starten und spielen.

Nochmal installieren geht nicht, weil ich das Setup der Demo nicht mehr habe!


----------



## MartianBuddy (10. Januar 2006)

Die "default.cfg", hast Du die überhaupt gefunden?

Um einen Anhaltspunkt zu kriegen, was- und wo installiert wurde:

- Auf "Start" klicken

- Auf "Ausführen" klicken

- Bei "Öffnen:" Regedit eingeben, ok.

- Bei "Bearbeiten" "Suchen..." wählen.

- Bei "Suchen nach:" COD oder COd2 oder Activision oder wenn die genaue Bezeichnung der Demo bekannt ist, diesen Begriff hier eingeben.

- Weitersuchen.

Wenn die Demo gefunden wiurde, kannst Du die einzelnen Schlüssel öffnen und kannst darin sehen, wohin was installiert wurde.

 - Weiter die Registry durchsuchen.
Geht auch mit F3.

Sollte besagte "default.cfg" aber nicht (mehr) auffindbar sein, wirst Du das ganze manuell löschen müssen!

-Den in Deinem Fall scheint eine defekte Installerdatei vorzuliegen.


----------

